# Extension for cottage- general quote??



## tras (29 Mar 2011)

We are currently viewing a cottage, it is in perfect condition. However, we are looking at it with a view to extend. We had an architect come to look at it and he has given us two bare sketches as ideas. One is to extend the body of the cottage, extending the existing kitchen and adding dining room and two bedrooms, one ensuite. The cottage as it stands has several extensions that just out, it would make it more of a rectange (apologies for lack of professional jargon!!)  (coming in around 650 sq feet). The other is for a new wing altogether, so leaving the cottage pretty much as is but building a kitchen that then connects to a large dining room, sunroom and bedroom with ensuite.This one would add 1000 sq feet, and would include alot of glass. I know that nobody here can quote anything without seeing plans, but would  anyone have a very general idea what kind of money we're talking about here?


----------



## choccy (8 Apr 2011)

just to give you an idea...in the boom a guide price was about 1400 euro per square metre. This will have dropped considerably due to the recession but if you have a fig of about 1000 per square metre in your head it will give you an idea- but this can vary wildly depending on finish. we're in process of putting extension on old house and we are doing it very very cheaply by doing a couple of small things to keep cost down- while still getting a really nice architect designed space- its north facing garden so design is really important to get light in. so i'm still getting high ceilings and big open space on a budget.
 your architect can take your cost considerations into design when designing for you- e.g we're not touching a retaining wall but working with it- to avoid a structural engineer and RSJ being put in- I'm currently deciding whether to go with expensive bi-fold ( accordian doors that open completely ) or the cheaper french doors. and by putting a render on outside instead of the cedar cladding i wanted we're saving a fortune. things like curved glass may look good but put budget through roof
but i've also added on an extra metre wide cos internal space was my most important consideration. also its kitchens and bathrooms that blow the budget- so if you're happy to go ikea or b and Q you can really keep budget down.


----------



## onq (9 Apr 2011)

choccy,

Just on you initial point, in the boom proces were well over €1400 per square metre, some nearly double that, and work in Dublin ofen €2200 plus - look at the Bruce Shaw Handbook for those years for rebuilding costs for estate houses. One-off houses were mybh dearer.

ONQ.

     [broken link removed]

     All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                  upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself -    should     legal       action     be    taken.
     Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to  advise         in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue  reports    on   the        matters    at     hand


----------



## onq (9 Apr 2011)

tras said:


> We are currently viewing a cottage, it is in perfect condition. However, we are looking at it with a view to extend. We had an architect come to look at it and he has given us two bare sketches as ideas. One is to extend the body of the cottage, extending the existing kitchen and adding dining room and two bedrooms, one ensuite. The cottage as it stands has several extensions that just out, it would make it more of a rectange (apologies for lack of professional jargon!!)  (coming in around 650 sq feet). The other is for a new wing altogether, so leaving the cottage pretty much as is but building a kitchen that then connects to a large dining room, sunroom and bedroom with ensuite.This one would add 1000 sq feet, and would include alot of glass. I know that nobody here can quote anything without seeing plans, but would  anyone have a very general idea what kind of money we're talking about here?



You have obtained design sketches, not drawings suitable to get firm prices.
Nothing "requires a lot of glass" - that's in the gift of the designer and client - you could specify walls instead of glass! 

You need to take these to a professional estimator, i.e. a Quantity Surveyor, or risk sending them out with a written specification for budget cost estimates from builders.
These will probably come back riddled with so many privisionals sums - from both the QS and the Builders - that they will not be worth the paper they are written on.
Alternatively you could try one of the online pricing companies that have sprung up, although you may be asked a lot of questions to narrow down the price.

It will probably be a useful exercise regardless, just to focus you on the decisions you have to make.
If you don't put some money, time and/or effort into this stage you'll get less than useful results.
And if you don't make some design decisions you won't be able to move forward.

ONQ.

     [broken link removed]

     All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                   upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself -     should     legal       action     be    taken.
     Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to   advise         in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue   reports    on   the        matters    at     hand


----------

